# Weed ID - Several Stalks From Center



## bsnr (Apr 7, 2020)

I've searched for a while to try and find a matching picture for this grassy weed. I've also tried Google Lens. Can't find a match.
Seems to be all stalks coming from a central area. Thanks!


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

I'd guess Dallisgrass or Goosegrass. But those are just guesses and I'm learning too. That last photo is really starting to look like Dallis.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like orchardgrass to me.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I am with @Spammage on orchardgrass


----------

